# printable backgrounds



## kerrie (May 29, 2006)

a few months ago i found a website you can print out your own backgrounds for vivs but i cant find it now does anyone have a link to it please, i need a taller one than the shops sell and im gutted i lost tthe link when my pc had to be wipped

many thanks


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

I just found an image I liked online (may have been in Photobucket or somewhere, I forget now, but it was someone's holiday photo!), saved it and emailed it to one of those online printing places where they printed it as a poster.
It was pretty cheap, end result was good, and I had thousands of styles to choose from! Just note that it does have to be a reasonably high resolution picture to start with, and the bigger you want it printed the better the original has to be.


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

This may help:
Guide- Large Vivarium Backdrops/backgrounds - Livefood UK Forum
Welcome To StreetDragster.com


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

Graham said:


> I just found an image I liked online (may have been in Photobucket or somewhere, I forget now, but it was someone's holiday photo!), saved it and emailed it to one of those online printing places where they printed it as a poster.
> It was pretty cheap, end result was good, and I had thousands of styles to choose from! Just note that it does have to be a reasonably high resolution picture to start with, and the bigger you want it printed the better the original has to be.


 

just make sure the image is copywrite free, you can not go lifting pictures from the web, you could in theory be prosicuted and so could the printers.
a great idea though Graham, can you remember the price ?


----------



## CTO-Reptiles (Nov 7, 2006)

not sure if this is any help to you but it was me and a couple of other people i know,

Naturezonepet.com home page


----------



## Lizard_Boy (Mar 1, 2007)

excellent site churchy! have you used any yourself?


----------



## kerrie (May 29, 2006)

churchy_jnr said:


> not sure if this is any help to you but it was me and a couple of other people i know,
> 
> Naturezonepet.com home page


yay cheers thats the site i was looking for, my mate works in a printers so i can get them prined for me large


----------



## CTO-Reptiles (Nov 7, 2006)

Lizard_Boy said:


> excellent site churchy! have you used any yourself?


yes i have used a couple.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

> a great idea though Graham, can you remember the price ?


I did think about copyright, but I'm pretty sure the photo hosting site I got the image from said there was no copyright if the image was used for personal purposes, it's not like I'm selling copies for profit so I figure it's probably not an issue, especially as visitors to my house are the only people other than myself likely to see it. 
I think it cost around £15 inc postage for a 48" x 38" (approx) size poster print on fairly heavy paper, smaller ones were a lot cheaper starting at about £6.99 for an A3 or thereabouts.
I forget the name of the company I used but they were considerably cheaper than any others I found online, I have the receipt at work and can look it out.


----------



## eddygecko (Feb 14, 2007)

Thanks for that churchy!


----------

